# Fractal design Node 202 - Kühlmöglichkeiten und CPU Wahl?



## Haasinger (30. Januar 2016)

*Fractal design Node 202 - Kühlmöglichkeiten und CPU Wahl?*

Hallo,
bin dran und drauf mir eine Daddelkiste im miniITX Format zu erstellen. Gehäuse wird das Fractal design Node 202.
Die Höhe für den CPU lüfter wäre bis 56mm. 
Weiß nun nicht welche CPU und welcher Lüfter am sinnvollsten wären.
Ich bin kein Lautstärkefetischist, aber ich möchte das ganze Kühlen ohne Kettensägengeräusche im Hintergrund.
Also hier meine Fragen:
1. CPU wahl - hätte gerne i5-6600k
Macht das überhaupt Sinn in einem ITX System und wäre das Teil mit einem Kühler der ins Gehäuse passt zu betreiben? Ist Übertaktung in irgendeiner Form dann noch möglich?
Wenn es nicht geht nehme ich halt n i5-6500 oder 6400.
2. Welche Kühler in dem Format könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Budget setze ich mal auf 50€max.

Falls es temperaturmäßig (Umgebungswärme?) knapp wird - vorerst wird eine GTX680 im Gehäuse mitbetrieben und Ende des Jahres eine Polaris/Pascal Karte (obere Mittelklasse dann).
danke Haasinger


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fractal design Node 202 - Kühlmöglichkeiten und CPU Wahl?*

Wenn, dann würde ich einen 6400 nehmen. Der 6600K wäre in dem Case (in meinen Augen) überdimensioniert, die Wärme kriegst du nicht effektiv genug abgeführt. Rein für sich würde ich das Gehäuse auch eher für kleine HTPCs als für Gaming-Maschinen verwenden. Die Grafikkarte hat nämlich ebenfalls starke Belüftungsprobleme, zudem gibts die Limitierung durch lediglich SFX-Netzteile.


----------



## Haasinger (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fractal design Node 202 - Kühlmöglichkeiten und CPU Wahl?*

Das mit dem NT ist mir klar , gibts andere Optionen für Gehäuse in ähnlicher größe? Wie ist das Silverstone svz01/02? Finde die zwar optisch nicht so schön aber was solls.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fractal design Node 202 - Kühlmöglichkeiten und CPU Wahl?*

Die kleinen Barren leiden mehr oder weniger alle unter diesen Problemen. Wenn du mehr Leistung ausfahren willst, dann würde ich ein kleines Cube-Gehause nehmen. Da passen dann bessere CPU-Kühler rein und du hast meist auch die Möglichkeit, ungehindert 120mm oder 140mm Gehäuselüfter zu installieren.


----------



## Adi1 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fractal design Node 202 - Kühlmöglichkeiten und CPU Wahl?*

Mini-ITX-Gehäuse und OC passen nun mal nicht zusammen 

Selbst mit Cubes wird es schon schwierig, die Temps vertretbar zu halten


----------



## ForrestGump (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fractal design Node 202 - Kühlmöglichkeiten und CPU Wahl?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Mini-ITX-Gehäuse und OC passen nun mal nicht zusammen
> 
> Selbst mit Cubes wird es schon schwierig, die Temps vertretbar zu halten



Mit der richtigen Kühlung ist das kein Probl....


----------



## Adi1 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fractal design Node 202 - Kühlmöglichkeiten und CPU Wahl?*



ForrestGump schrieb:


> Mit der richtigen Kühlung ist das kein Probl....



Das kannst du vergessen, es sei denn, du bist lärmresistent


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fractal design Node 202 - Kühlmöglichkeiten und CPU Wahl?*

Je nach Volumen, Kühler und natürlich CPU/GPU...
Mit ein bisschen Planung ist auch etwas OC möglich ^^


----------



## Adi1 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fractal design Node 202 - Kühlmöglichkeiten und CPU Wahl?*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Je nach Volumen, Kühler und natürlich CPU/GPU...
> Mit ein bisschen Planung ist auch etwas OC möglich ^^



Vergiss es 

Einen 6600K mit einer GTX680 zu Ocen, ist eigentlich unmöglich in so einem kleinen Case 

aber wie gesagt, wenn die Ohren abfallen dürfen, dann würde es klappen


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fractal design Node 202 - Kühlmöglichkeiten und CPU Wahl?*

Ist halt die Frage, wie "klein" es werden soll. Grundsätzlich ist alles möglich... wenn man das Verhältnis von Abwärme zu Volumen/Kühlungsmöglichkeiten vernünftig abwägt.
Zur Not holt man sich halt ne AiO. Wenn die Lautstärke weniger wichtig ist, dann könnte man z.B. die Arctic Freezer 240 nehmen.

Es steht und fällt mit der Geräumigkeit des Gehäuses. Dass das genannte Fractal hier kein Kompromiss ist, dürfte ja einleuchten.
Ich hätte da eher an etwas Richtung Bitfenix Prodigy gedacht.


----------



## Adi1 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fractal design Node 202 - Kühlmöglichkeiten und CPU Wahl?*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Ist halt die Frage, wie "klein" es werden soll. Grundsätzlich ist alles möglich... wenn man das Verhältnis von Abwärme zu Volumen/Kühlungsmöglichkeiten vernünftig abwägt.
> Zur Not holt man sich halt ne AiO. Wenn die Lautstärke weniger wichtig ist, dann könnte man z.B. die Arctic Freezer 240 nehmen.
> 
> Es steht und fällt mit der Geräumigkeit des Gehäuses. Dass das genannte Fractal hier kein Kompromiss ist, dürfte ja einleuchten.
> Ich hätte da eher an etwas Richtung Bitfenix Prodigy gedacht.



Momentan ging es um einen 6600K in Verbindung mit einer GTX680


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fractal design Node 202 - Kühlmöglichkeiten und CPU Wahl?*

Klar, die GTX680 kann/sollte man in dem Zusammenhang natürlich vergessen  

Der 6600K wäre allerdings machbar. Jedenfalls in einem luftigen Gehäuse, mit gutem Kühler und nicht dem billigsten Z-Board.
Hängt halt alles irgendwo vom Budget ab.


----------



## Haasinger (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fractal design Node 202 - Kühlmöglichkeiten und CPU Wahl?*

Budget Gehäuse liegt bei ca 90€, sollte wirklich nur so klein wie möglich sein. Z.B Bitfenix Prodigy wäre viel zu groß für mich.
Hab mich angesichts der diskussion schonmal von einem 6600k verabschiedet und werde zum 6500er greifen.
Die GTX680 ist wirklich nur Übergangslösung und wird von mir aus auch noch runtergetaktet. Es geht nur darum mich halbwegs über das nächste halbe Jahr zu bringen.
Werde angesichts dessen wohl mal ins Gehäuseforum posten.
EDIT: hab gerade das gefunden: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B79CltIOhzE
Meinungen?


----------



## derneuemann (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fractal design Node 202 - Kühlmöglichkeiten und CPU Wahl?*

Nur Mal, falls es noch einen interessiert.
Ich nutze das Bode 202 und betreibe darin einen 6700k @4280mhz, der nicht geköpft ist.
Dazu eine gtx1070 Fe, mit einem 1080fe kühler (wegen der vapor chamber) von caseking. 
Das System läuft sogar durch Prime 95 ohne zu throttlen und stabil. Kurze peaks auf 91 Grad, aber schnitt immer bei max 85 Grad (prime95). In Game,max CPU Temperatur in Crysis 3 bei 150fps (720p für CPU Test) bei 72 und peaks bis 78 Grad.
Gekühlt wird der i7 mit einem L9i von noctua. 
Ich überlege noch zu köpfen und das ganze noch bis 4,4, oder gar 4,5 GHz auf die Spitze zu treiben. 
Dazu läuft die GTX 1070 mit 1936 MHz in 4k/ Speicher mit 4500 MHz.


----------

